# Can you id these cables?



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

In the top picture below of the single cable, does anyone know what size it is (awg, mm sq), the black outer insulation is 9.17mm in diameter, and the brown/blue wires are both around 3.37mm in diameter, but i don't know how thick the brown/blue coating is.

The second picture is a load of cables next to the 240v system/consumer under the wardrobe, am i right in thinking this would be a sort of distribution point for the 12 volt system? if i was adding a 12v socket; could i connect the wires onto two empty spades here?

Many thanks

Lee


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Lee



lgbzone said:


> In the top picture below of the single cable, does anyone know what size it is (awg, mm sq)


You might want to check a few cable specifications. Quite often, the wire specs are stamped / printed on the black outer insulation. Different spec cables use differing thicknesses of insulation.

Can I ask - why do you want to know? What are you planning to run?



lgbzone said:


> The second picture is a load of cables next to the 240v system/consumer under the wardrobe, am i right in thinking this would be a sort of distribution point for the 12 volt system? if i was adding a 12v socket; could i connect the wires onto two empty spades here?


Almost certainly, but I would definitely use a voltmeter to check the voltages before you do anything with it.

Gerald


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Apologies for hijacking the thread but can anyone tell me what the multiple blade block in the second photo is called, and where can I get one from please.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You should have no problem once you have confirmed the voltage as previously said.

Use the section with the fewest live (brown) wires attached and ensure you put an inline fuse in your new wiring.

A lot of motorhome 12 volt wiring is 1.5 mm sq, some even smaller diameter. It would depend on how much power your new device will require.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Lee,

If you need to know the mm sq, then you have to measure the diameter of the conductor (not insulation) halve it to get the radius then use Pi (3.141) X radius, squared. To find the AWG use this link

Nick.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

javea said:


> Apologies for hijacking the thread but can anyone tell me what the multiple blade block in the second photo is called, and where can I get one from please.


Tricky. I've searched for "spade terminal strip" and got this:

http://welbornelabs.com/stuff9.htm

An American site, but it might be a start.

Gerald


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Gerald
Thanks for replying.



geraldandannie said:


> lgbzone said:
> 
> 
> > In the top picture below of the single cable, does anyone know what size it is (awg, mm sq)
> ...


Of course; the single cable pictured is what currently comes into the van from the 80w solar panel on the roof, in the future i want to add further panel(s), i'm trying to ascertain the size to determine if I would need to replace the existing cable (pictured), or whether it'll be suitable for the increased wattage (don't know yet what that will be), assuming i parallel the panels on the roof.

I have checked on the internet at sizes so there are some i know it isn't, but i can't measure the wire itself without stripping insulation which i don't want to do. i was sort of hoping someone may recognise it as being common. it isn't written on it.



geraldandannie said:


> lgbzone said:
> 
> 
> > The second picture is a load of cables next to the 240v system/consumer under the wardrobe, am i right in thinking this would be a sort of distribution point for the 12 volt system? if i was adding a 12v socket; could i connect the wires onto two empty spades here?
> ...


I will, thanks. something that seems strange to me is that the very right hand column has both a blue and a brown wire to it, i had assumed there were different columns depending on whether it was negative or positive, am i missing something.

Thanks


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

For an 80 watt panel, I would use 2.5 mm sq wiring from the panel to the Leisure battery (or whatever). If I wanted to double up with another panel, I would opt for 4 mm sq cable.

You could of course run a separate 2.5 mm sq cable from the 2nd panel to the battery. Either way, you will have to alter the weatherproof grommet system where the cable enters the body work. ie, either one bigger one for a single bigger cable or a double entry one for twin cables.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks all

I asked about the "spade terminal strip" as at some point i intend to add a socket (or two) in the garage, and this is very close to the garage  

I'm also trying to get to know the van, if you know what i mean.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

> I will, thanks. something that seems strange to me is that the very right hand column has both a blue and a brown wire to it, i had assumed there were different columns depending on whether it was negative or positive, am i missing something.
> 
> Thanks


Can not see where the brown cable is connected to, could it just be fitted the wrong way round or have they used both cables of the twin core to send a feed to seperate electrical items.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have to ask, who fitted the solar panel, they would know surely.I could only guess. ButI would assume. I will be corrected of course, that under 200 watts you should be fine.

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

lgbzone said:


> I will, thanks. something that seems strange to me is that the very right hand column has both a blue and a brown wire to it, i had assumed there were different columns depending on whether it was negative or positive, am i missing something.


Hmm. It may be that the columns aren't all connected together. I have rectangular blocks in our van - I think it's a matrix of 5 X 4 connections, and even Chausson got the connections wrong :roll: I very carefully drew out what was connected to what, using a voltmeter to trace the power signals.

Gerald


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Gerald,

Found them at www.rapidonline.com. Called Faston distribution connectors.

Thanks for your input.

Mike


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Regarding the solar cable; when i get chance i'll bite the bullet and hack it to measure it, you never know, when it was fitted they may have had the foresight to use thicker cable in case the system was expanded later, but i doubt it :wink: 

The terminal block now has me intrigued, when i took the photo i never even noticed. it looks to me like the brown wire should be in the column to its left, that would follow the pattern, but then leaves an odd blue one. however as far as i'm aware everything works, i'll pop out tomorrow and have a closer look.

Many thanks
Lee


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

javea said:


> Hi Gerald,
> 
> Found them at www.rapidonline.com. Called Faston distribution connectors.
> 
> ...


Your link doesn't work, but

this one does.

Colin


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I had a quick look at the distribution board and it is 12 volt, i expected the brown to be positive and the blue negative, i can't find accurate info on the net, doesn't really seem to be a set standard, but what i have found suggests what i thought. however putting the red lead of the meter on brown and black on blue, displays -11.9, switching them around; red to blue, black to brown, shows 11.9 :? 

Is this normal?

Lee


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Blue = Positive

Brown = Negative (earth)

Thats fine.


----------

